# What do you guys do for a living?



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Teacher--high school English


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Retired Railroad Engineer who is now 100% all day long devoted to my art with archery as my respite!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a 3rd shift box humper (material handler) for GE..


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Police Officer


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Police Officer here also.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mason here --- hope my back holds up so i can keep enjoying the shooting part =0)


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

registered nurse


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Safety & Training Coordinator on drilling rigs


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Industrial electrician


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Asaphalt and concrete lab tech.


----------



## bobbytanner (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a machinist not a machine operator which most guys claim to be a machinist but are just a button pusher.


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Firefighter


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Teach 4th grade math and VA history. KNOT SPELIN!!:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nothing...i do nothing but deposit the socialable security and retirement checks...well, i guess i do breathe for a living too...i guess living and breathing go hand in hand, eh?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am a Zone Manager at Wal-Mart, laugh all you want but it pays the bills and gives me money for archery!


----------



## ctmag68 (Jan 20, 2010)

Water Resources Economist


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Engineering Designer - Aerospace


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

bobbytanner said:


> I'm a machinist not a machine operator which most guys claim to be a machinist but are just a button pusher.


I finally got a job after bein unemployed for over a year as a machine operator. I want to be an actual machinist myself but with the newer machines that kind of work has almost become obsolete. The invention of the HAAs CNC machine made things very simple. But I do understand your comment on button pushers, lol. To the OP stay in school as long as possible, I thought getting out of school and making money would be awesome as well, only found out I had to pay out more then I brought in, lol. Enjoy the freedoms of the college life!


----------



## mtndevl85 (May 15, 2011)

Technician at a Harley davidson dealer


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> I am a Zone Manager at Wal-Mart, laugh all you want but it pays the bills and gives me money for archery!


Nothing wrong with earning a honest pay check.


----------



## LLaBarr (May 21, 2011)

heating and air cond.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bo Bob said:


> Nothing wrong with earning a honest pay check.


x2 on that .. dont matter what ya do , be thankful you have a job .. alot of guys/gals out of work these days and would love to have a job..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

wsbark01 said:


> I am a Zone Manager at Wal-Mart, laugh all you want but it pays the bills and gives me money for archery!


 as i understand it Wal-Mart pays pretty good with some opportunities for advancement. 
no one should laugh at any working man or woman. work is an honorable vocation...except maybe lawyers and bankers.

(JUST KIDDING LAWYERS AND BANKERS :smile::angel:...don't wanna get banned so soon...:mg:)


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lineman for local communications company


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Centrifuge Operator


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

mtndevl85 said:


> Technician at a Harley davidson dealer


This would be one of my dream jobs, awesome.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

carlosii said:


> nothing...i do nothing but deposit the socialable security and retirement checks...well, i guess i do breathe for a living too...i guess living and breathing go hand in hand, eh?


Saved me a lot of typing!!! Ditto!! Ain't life great Carl!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> I am a Zone Manager at Wal-Mart, laugh all you want but it pays the bills and gives me money for archery!


No one is laughing, I assure you. A Zone manager is a job you can be proud of and alot of people out there would love to be in your shoes.


----------



## RickD1968 (Jun 4, 2009)

Custodian at local high scool till Aug then have to go back driving over grown twinkie


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

High school tech/ag teacher.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Retired--Shoot my bow,ride my on/off road bike,scout for deer,turkey hunt,hunt woodchucks.Spent the winter in Florida this year. Retired from Verizon.
Once in awhile my wife makes me clean the house.
Lately, mowing the grass all the time.
Way to much Archery Talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laden44 (Jan 16, 2011)

Warranty Manager here


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Paramedic


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

Coast Guard


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Assistant Manager for The Home Depot, love my job except for when I am opening Sunday morning instead of hitting the course.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I am glad to see that some people respect Wal-Mart! They do pay well if you put in your time and try to advance yourself! I make more then any of the many local factors would even consider paying, plus most of the factories around me make parts for Toyota and they are working 3 days every other week! I just put not to laugh because most people in my community think that it is funny that I would at Wal-Mart cause they think I don't make a lot, ohh but if they only knew that I made more then them!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

charger22 said:


> Assistant Manager for The Home Depot, love my job except for when I am opening Sunday morning instead of hitting the course.


I feel you pain on the working Sundays!!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

research assistant (fisheries) I play with the fishes... however I'm on the verge of being laid off as I work under grants and they are getting harder and harder to come by 
(already suffering from pay freezes)


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I program and run a waterjet machine, I make parts for the Predator UAV.
I love my job.
Don.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

*i get paid to get high......................................union ironworker*


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Bby


----------



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

Archery shop owner/Sign Business owner/T-Shirt maker/Camo Dipper

I've got too many jobs! But it does afford me nice toys so its all good.


----------



## bowhunter153246 (Jul 17, 2009)

Insurance Claims Representative


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Environmental Consultant. We do alot of work for oil and gas companies here in Saskatchewan.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Window sales for me


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

Business Executive for a Fortune 500 company in the US


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of good jobs to have. As far as freedoms of the college life, no so much. I'm 26 and work my ass off to have the normal conviences such as tv and Internet and all my other bills. Between work and school it's 50 + hours a week and not enough left to shoot anything except a couple asa a year and the state championship. I'm not a traditional student and am not running on mom n dad n gov.


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

Industrial Balancing technician, no not balancing tires and stuff. I do mostly aerospace parts.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

bobbytanner said:


> I'm a machinist not a machine operator which most guys claim to be a machinist but are just a button pusher.


same here...running on Mazatrol/Mazacam. 

We got a hold of a "machinest" with 15 years experience a month ago...I know how ya feel, its ugly...way ugly.


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN (Jan 22, 2004)

Tool and Die maker at an automotive manufacturing facility.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Fire inspector.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Just and old dirty Coalminer.And very proud of it. MTR baby!!!!!!


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Field tech for a Caterpillar dealer, *coal is king*.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Im a Captain in Prison system - I am in charge and run segregation ie, the hole, lock down, etc...

Also just started this archery company to try and offset some of the cuts my govenor is giving me for doing such a great job..... I propose we just let a bunch of inmates out and they can stay in the Gov mansion with him and his children.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

Just finished my M.Ed. in Special Education. Hopefully will get my first teaching job this fall. Currently working with MRDD individuals. 

After 7 years of school I finally know what I want to be when I grow up --- RETIRED!!!!!


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

friend of coal said:


> Just and old dirty Coalminer.And very proud of it. MTR baby!!!!!!


im slightly in business with you....im a mechanical engineer/design engineer, and design continuous miners and roof bolters...only been at it a short while, but i do like it so far


----------



## jnbrown (May 18, 2011)

Own and operate foreclosure clean-out / Property make ready business


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Locksmith


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> Sounds like a lot of good jobs to have. As far as freedoms of the college life, no so much. I'm 26 and work my ass off to have the normal conviences such as tv and Internet and all my other bills. Between work and school it's 50 + hours a week and not enough left to shoot anything except a couple asa a year and the state championship. I'm not a traditional student and am not running on mom n dad n gov.


Stick with it! I spent my first two years of college living it up then went to work paying my own way. It's tough, but I'm not like a lot of the idiots you see with $100k in student loan debt. 

I'm a software engineer.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Civil Engineer for a small private firm.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Work farm fleet for the largest independent firestone dealer in the country yes thats right i change tractor tires for a living but it does pay really good. Done this for the last eight years was a certified pipe welder for twelve years before that just got tired of 90 hours a week.


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

Engineering Designer - Aerospace


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Over the road truckdriver:smile: Makes it sort of hard to practice when you're gone all week but a lot of times I carry my bow with me. So if you see someone shooting a bag target in a truckstop parking lot, just could be me.
Charlie


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

Firearm Technician for Remington. :smile:


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Owner and employee of Eagle Custom Graphics water transfer printing .


----------



## KatinMD (May 20, 2011)

I am a software engineer/Project Manager that works for the Department of the Navy.

I have two college degress (BS and MS).

I am a geek and proud of it.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

offshore crane mechanic


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

electrician/lighting technican


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

Aircraft hydrualic repair for the F-15 eagle the best jet in the world!


----------



## Gruntmaster 1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Union Carpenter


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am a mechanic.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

technician for coca cola


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

i am still in school but really want to be a mason


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Credit card processing sales. I set up businesses to take credit cards and help those that already do keep the fees down.


----------



## gooseman07 (Aug 21, 2010)

Soybean research assistant. I farm with money, not for it. Making it easier for all the farmers out there.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Interesting to see the variety of backgrounds here. I personally am a US Army Officer. Spent the first 6 years out of high school as an enlisted guy then got out, got a degree, and went back in to OCS. (So... no I am not one of those officers.) I am currently in a program to complete a masters degree and then off to somewhere. Hopefully I can stay in the SE. 5 more years til retirement then who knows.


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

Bow teck at Gander MTN. 
Cabinet maker for 40 years not a lot of work around to day. So I get by working at Gander for now.
Ksman


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like allot of engineers on here. Me too. Mechanical engineer making sheetmetal stampings for heavy truck industry. Thats current. In the past, I worked for Japanese company making parts for Toyota and designed carbs for Holley performance.


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm just a lowly oil field B**** I get to do all the s*** work nobody else wants to do. When there is none of that like lately I get told to sit home and draw my unemployment. Not all bad though usually make 50-60k a year doing it. Been slow this year though. Should get bumped up to Head B**** before long that should bring it up to around 75-100k a year.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

"Large Corrective Manager"........it means I'm the Sr. Project Manager for repairing wind turbines when the big components break. My background is all cranes and rigging but I spent much of my time with them as a Project Manager building wind farms.

www.outlandenergy.com


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

CO2 service manager im the guy that helps put the fizz in yor beer. we deliver large bulk co2 6-120 ton at a time


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a Underground Copper Miner/Production drill rig Mechanic. Im the man that repairs the drills rigs that do the long vertical holes that the bombers put the explosives in to blast the ore. I like it but its hot over 1 Mile underground.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Brain Surgeon. No, Double Naught Spy. No, Grain Inspector (true).


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Jak Hammer is my screen name.


----------



## ru4auto (Apr 19, 2010)

automotive technology teacher for a local boces center


----------



## popeye7777 (Apr 18, 2005)

*What I do?*

I dont do anything for a living. I am a retired Navy Senior Chief Electrician.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

wsbark01 said:


> Well I am glad to see that some people respect Wal-Mart! They do pay well if you put in your time and try to advance yourself! I make more then any of the many local factors would even consider paying, plus most of the factories around me make parts for Toyota and they are working 3 days every other week! I just put not to laugh because most people in my community think that it is funny that I would at Wal-Mart cause they think I don't make a lot, ohh but if they only knew that I made more then them!


Was with that company for 13 years when I left. Worked mostly set-up crew for Sam's Club, Yes they do pay well and the retirement benefits rival some bigger companies, nothing to be ashamed of at all, IMO. Gotta love that profit sharing benefit!!

Now I run our Archery Shop with my husband, full time.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

District Line/Serviceman for local Touchstone Energy Co-op.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Professional artist and retired RR Engineer!


----------



## lilfredy_12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Student as well here going for Construction Engineer Technology...awsome to see the diverese jobs people work but even better knowing we all have one thing in common. the l
love for shooting bows and hunting whatever may cross our path


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

maintenance man for 460 rental properties, and heir to the landlord throne lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Dispatch coordinator - office equipment company.....I get to listen to people complain their printers / computer/ copiers dont work....
Quality Assurance - I get to find errors with our inhouse set-ups..and get billing and sales mad at me....lol


----------



## kulcherklub (Nov 4, 2009)

i park cars lol. im a assistant manager at a casino for a valet account. its a fun job between driving things from a rust bucket you start with a screw driver to a mazerati you start with a push button and paddle shifter!

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Forester


----------



## deck (Feb 21, 2010)

grave digger for city cemetery.


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

I own a small window and door install company. Hard work but it pays the bills.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I am a state mine inspector.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

bobbytanner said:


> I'm a machinist not a machine operator which most guys claim to be a machinist but are just a button pusher.


+1
I use manual & CNC machines mostly mills. I write my own programs, do the set ups, run the job & inspect the parts.


----------



## DanielMatthews (May 12, 2011)

Door gunner on a space ship


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

deck said:


> grave digger for city cemetery.


So you have people dying to see you work???


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

I am a commercial printer


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm doing life without parole @ Walmart for 12 years now (Department Manager - Hardware ) , a bouncer at a nightclub on weekends, and I have my own side business (custom woodburnings )


----------



## medic727 (Oct 18, 2010)

paramedic in rural south arkansas


----------



## FreeStyle (Apr 10, 2011)

asa_low12 said:


> Just thought I would start a thread like this for the 3d'ers. I'm in my second year of school and am going into computer science. I'm a little late on going to school and have basically only done a lot of different construction trades since high school. I can't wait until the day that I have money to shoot as much as I want:mg:


I went back to school at 28 and 14 years later I'm the VP of Technology Operations for a small company. I think you will do just fine.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Physical Therapist & Certified Athletic Trainer
Department of Sports Medicine
University of Michigan
USAF Veteran


----------



## Arrowheadcross (Dec 3, 2010)

Bricklayer, Archery/Taxidermy shop, deer farmer and inventor.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Meter reader for American Electric Power. Ground pounder. Got laid off from my dream job as a forestry technician for the National Forest Service, man I miss that work.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Industrial programmer for an electrical contractor


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im a porn star (well in my own mind) Firefighter/paramedic/fire instructor/and sales rep 2 full time jobs and 1 part time about 120 hrs each week


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Disabled Vet. So right now going to school for Environmental Studies, majoring in fish and wildlife management. I also grow a garden, and hunt. Rough life but somebodies gotta do it.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Naval Officer (LDO)


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Banker 28 years....


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I make Bows.......custom one-off T/D hybrid longbows with Elk antler risers.......


----------



## ultratecjason10 (Dec 22, 2005)

machine operator


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

ultratecjason10 said:


> machine operator


Same here! For usg interiors


----------



## MIbuck (Jan 18, 2010)

Machine Tool supervisor for a twin screw extruder manufacturing company. Just need to keep saying I love my job, I love my job!!!!


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

Mechanical Engineer - Industrial/Chemical/Pharma - Run projects from conceptual design to start-up


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Class 2 Wastewater Treatment plant operator.I help make water clean again ,it pays the bill and I'm never out of work .


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Electronic technician, install and maintain fire alarm systems, sound systems, intercoms, access control systems, automated gates, cameras and about anything else with wires attached.


----------



## archer32 (Dec 16, 2002)

Coal Fired Power Plant Operator. I know "dirty coal" but it keeps the lights on!


----------



## eddyc (Aug 2, 2009)

Supervisor - Enterprise Storage, Servers and Virtual Infrastructure. (information technology)


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Lead man for old dominion freight line Harrisburg, pa


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IT





:bored:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I am a college student, and am working as a Civil Engineering Tech during this summer.


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a plumber


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I fabercate and install Corian, Laminate, Granate counter tops, I also install cabnets. Work at a local kitcen and bath remodel shop. Busness has slowed down these last few years, some how this company hangs in there.


----------



## KatinMD (May 20, 2011)

For the Machinists...my dad owned his own machine shop. Only 3 of them were CNC machines. The rest were manual machines. He is partially retired but still plays on his one machine doing metal art. 

I used to play with his welder. My beads were nice and straight. He was so hopeful that I would become a welder. My mother put the *never* going to happen on that one.


----------



## gmil6184 (Mar 18, 2008)

An attorney...and if that wasn't bad enough I'm an attorney for an insurance company haha


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Kind of ironic considering the post above this one.....family practice MD.:wink:


----------



## archery3d247 (Mar 8, 2008)

corrections officer in va.


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

helicopter engineer working in South America , living in Canada


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

porn star'''''''''''''''


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

Husband
Father (I have 5 girls with one more on the way)
Pastor
I also am an EMT-B, vol. firefighter, and 4-H archery coach. 

It's a great life if you can get it!


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

gmil6184 said:


> An attorney...and if that wasn't bad enough I'm an attorney for an insurance company haha


Wheres the rope?


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Maintenance, machinist, electrician, fabricator, I also make proto the type projectiles for my fathers consulting company and I have my own bow shop on the side... set ups and tuning only currently. Needless to say I like to get dirty and make things go BOOM!!!!


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

Agronomy intern, couple years left till I get my masters in Ag business applied econ, looking to get into sales agronomy and sales management in the ag. field. Way too busy spraying fields through the summer, barely have time to practice and have 0 time to go to shoots, can't wait to get done with school so I can do more shooting


----------



## Geewhiz (Dec 11, 2010)

Industrial Mechanic


----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)

Firefighter Paramedic


----------



## gmil6184 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha I was waiting for that.


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

Lineman for cable co. ....Cableguy


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

cableguy said:


> Lineman for cable co. ....Cableguy


Makes two of us.....how long have you been doing it?


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

23 years. We may work for the same co???


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

I shoot frozen chickens at airplane windshields to test their durability.....
Just kiddin!
I run the assembly department and tech support for an archery products manufacturer that most of you would recognize...but for now, its a secret...also do a little R&D on some new product ideas...i like to tinker like that...


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

3rd shift factory worker, making auto parts, it's good honest work, 3rd shift just sucks when you work all night then have to go straight to the range to do some shooting


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

cableguy said:


> 23 years. We may work for the same co???


I'm 8 years in, and I'm not too sure we have a system in MD...Cox Communications


----------

